# WUSV in kentucky



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I believe the dates are Oct. 9-12th. Anyone going?


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We will be there. Gabor is on the HU team again for both WUSV and FCI...

I used to live in that area, so will be having fun catching up with both non-dog and dog friends.

Lots of stuff to do in the area.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> I believe the dates are Oct. 9-12th. Anyone going?


We plan on going. We already have motel reservations but need to make airline reservations but almost afraid to with as many flights that keep getting cancelled. Here is the link to the event, should be great! http://www.wusv2008.org/


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Our club has reserved 5 hotel rooms and are going to try and go as a group...I know I'm way excited!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm planning on being there. Although not particularly a sport enthusiast, it is an opportunity to see some world class dogs at work. Should be very interesting.

DFrost


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have any questions about the area, be sure to ask. The stadium is 15 minutes from our home, so we have detailed information about the area. Tracking is also very close. Lots of major improvements over the last time, when it was held in Boston.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm going


----------



## Lisa Clark (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be there along with most of my club. Should be a blast.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Our club has 2 rooms also.This will be a great chance to watch some of the worlds best handlers and dogs.There will be some Beer getting consumed as well.=D>


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Melody,

Is Oldenburg (beer place) still next to the Drawbridge?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I wanna go, I'm new to the whole sport dog thing, and just started the bite work portion. I'm hoping I can pick some brains down there, and soak up some info. Can anyone recommend fun things to do in the area. Maybe a good place for food and DRINKS. Also I thought this is the first time it has been held in the U.S.A.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I know dogs aren't allowed in the stadium or tracking fields, but is anybody bringing there dogs?


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Sue:

You know, I'm not sure. We eat at the Montgommery Inn next to the Drawbridge often enough but I don't know if the Oldenburg is still there or not. Richard doesn't seem to think so.

You know that there will be beer at the stadium, right? Plus a Very Cool HotSpot for the area is the Hofbrauhaus in Newport, maybe 10 minutes from the host motel.
http://www.hofbrauhausnewport.com/

They'll be pockets for parties and get-togethers all over the area including our house. It'll be a fun event! Your welcome to come by if you and Gabor have the time inbetween competing.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Todd:

This is the 2nd time this event has been held in the US. First time in Boston. We were volunteers there, as well. 

Host hotel is about 10 minutes from the stadium. It's my understanding that all the rooms have long been reserved. There are plenty of chain restaurants between the host hotel and the stadium. The stadium is down a little drive from Rt. 42. On the other side of Rt.42 is a few bars. One has particularly good food. A Thai restaurant, a Greek restaurant and Mexican restaurants. There is also a specialty hotel with theme rooms, hot tub and pool within walking distance of the stadium.... pricey but very nice. (Wildwood Inn-Florence) 
Airport is within minutes of the host hotel and stadium. Things are very easy to get to.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

We will be there along with most of our club as well. Really looking forward to watching the event, and meeting up with friends from around the country that we haven't seen for a while.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Melody,

Another is De Felice in Covington 

Slight rant and people might not be happy...

No, dogs not in the competition are not allowed in the stadium. They are supposed to be blocking it at the gate.

Hopefully, people will be good about the outside dog thing (not bringing them or minimize the amount of outside dogs and not stay with the competitors are staying. I know on one of the other gsd boards, a lot of people want to meet up with their dogs and are staying at the host hotel.

A lot of people have spent a lot of training, time, their own money (most do this as a sport and it is not cheap to travel to an event overseas - think a few thousand of your own $$, as there is no stipend from the National clubs and you use your vacation time from work) and having non event dogs running around, barking through the night, when all you want to do is relax and possibly sleep during the night is a bit frustrating.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

This is a once in a lifetime opportunity for many of us. If I can't figure out a way to go I will be very sick about it.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Susan,

You HAVE to go, since people confuse you and I (think we are the same person).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll be there along with Lynsey and other club members.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Any updates on who is going?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Even though it's reasonably close, I'm going to the American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association's conference in Reno that same weekend because they are having this huge holistic food day with some of the top experts on the subject, like Dr. Susan Wynn and Dr. Sean Delaney. Sorry guys...future education over fun Schutzhund stuff...  Oh yeah, Sue, I hear you on the dog thing, but if I did go, I'd be going alone and traveling alone, I always bring a dog for company (and as a deterrent) on the road.

But just an FYI, in Louisville that next week, the Association of Pet Dog Trainers is having their big annual conference and looks like a couple of really good speakers (Suzanne Clothier, Patricia McConnell, Ian Dunbar, and others) if anyone's interested in sticking around:

http://www.apdt.com/conf/speakers/default.aspx


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Maren,

It was more towards the people that are using the event as a doggy get together and bring multiple dogs.


No problem


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I'm planning on being there. Although not particularly a sport enthusiast, it is an opportunity to see some world class dogs at work. Should be very interesting.
> 
> DFrost


Try viewing the show two ways from the point perspective admire the control and precision and great training. 
Then the other that not every dog has character, power and presence that some dogs exhibit.
And yes Sue I am planing to be there.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Unless the state cancels all out of state travel, I'll be there. 

DFrost


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike,

I will be there Wed AM. I will be taking pics of the Hungarian team (official photo for them - press pass!) and chasing the mini me (4 yr old blond daughter) and keeping her from water fights with some of the competitors (she and they did that at the 07 Nationals - it was funny).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm still going!
We need to wear red roses in our hair so we know who's from the forum here. 
Well...........maybe not a rose in our hair. I don't have enough hair left to keep from getting all scratched up. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I will either have a red Bende training vest on or one of the Hungarian team shirts.

I usually have (when I was shooting before) a black Bende baseball cap on, sunglasses and the camera in front of my face. Most people would not recognize me (can you tell I hat to hate my picture taken, but will take pictures... ).

Bob, I will look for the rose...... In your teeth and will you be dancing?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll only be dancing if the "facilities" are to far away and it's cold out!  :wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'll only be dancing if the "facilities" are to far away and it's cold out!  :wink:


I won't be dancing but I'll have on either a black or maroon polo shirt that has a logo on the upper right chest that says Special Operations.

I'll be on official business ha ha have to be in some sort of uniform. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Whether permitting I'll be in one of our many club shirts. If you see a shirt with great art work, chances are it's ours. I should say our helper/TD Steve Pettit. He does t-shirts for all over the world. Did the 2007 GSDCA-WDA Nats shirt. Signature K9 is one of the handlers of his shirts.
The club shirts all have Riverfront Working Dog Club somewhere on th front. 
Otherwise I'll be the tall, grey haired, bald on top, glasses, good looking MF! :lol: :^o :lol: :lol: 
With the group that has a 350 lb guy with a black pony tail, Steve. hard to miss!
www.rwdc.org for pics of all!


----------

